
miniKanren: an interactive Tutorial - homarp
http://io.livecode.ch/learn/webyrd/webmk
======
homarp
Reazon – miniKanren for Emacs -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17947087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17947087)

and earlier discussion about miniKanren -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8395079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8395079)

